# New from Penna.



## striker34 (Jun 8, 2007)

Hi everyone, my name is Andy, I live in Pa. I only bow hunt, never got into 3d or any competitive shooting, I use to work for one of the bigger outdoor stores, now i just shoot or make turkey calls...


----------



## rcmjr (Jan 31, 2007)

welcome, lots of bowhunters and turkey hunters here!


----------



## KOZMAN4907 (Sep 23, 2004)

*Welcome*

Its nice to see another PA guy here on AT! Great place to be for sure!:darkbeer::darkbeer:
Koz


----------



## mathews xt 600 (Jan 5, 2007)

Welcome to AT. Where in Pa. are you from, Im from Millersburg


----------



## pabowhuntsman (Dec 11, 2006)

Welcome fellow Pennsylvania bow hunter! :darkbeer:


----------



## striker34 (Jun 8, 2007)

I live in camp hill


----------



## Dthbyhoyt (Dec 4, 2004)

:welcome: 2 ArcheryTalk


----------



## jva54 (Dec 14, 2005)

Welcome to AT!! :wave:


----------



## outdoorattic (Feb 25, 2006)

welcome


----------



## mikel m14 (Jul 24, 2006)

:welcome: to AT and have Fun!

Enjoy Shooting!:archer:


----------



## arrow head 147 (Dec 28, 2002)

I'm from Altoona .
May I ask where you are from?
Pm if you like.
Chuck.


----------



## ButlerDJW (Feb 13, 2007)

Greetings from DuBois PA


----------



## draw29 (Dec 11, 2004)

Welcome aboard. I'm going to warn you, Archery Talk gets to be an addiction.
I never used to even get on the computer and since i found A.T. ,I am on here all the time.


----------



## Bonecrusher (Nov 9, 2004)

Welcome, from Jim Thorpe.


----------



## chief razor (Apr 29, 2006)

Hello, And Welcome to AT!!


----------



## Tim Roberts (Jul 13, 2002)

:yo: :wave3: Hello and :welcomesign: to Archery Talk Andy. Have fun here.


----------



## meanv2 (Jan 28, 2004)

Welcome to AT!!

Enjoy all the friends and info available on here


----------



## BLEEDUM (Jun 15, 2007)

Hello and welcome.


----------

